# Trading Places



## boaterkathy (Sep 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever used the exchange company called Trading Places?  I was looking at the Lindo Mar resort in Puerto Vallarta and it looks like the exchange fee going through them is less than we would pay through RCI.  I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## marinersfan (Sep 9, 2005)

*Good Company*

I've never used them to trade/exchange, but they are the managing company at my resort, Island Park Village. I've rented from them and their owner customer service is great, and yes they are less expensive than RCI. I would not hesitate to use them.


----------



## nana7 (Sep 9, 2005)

My Cabo timeshare put us with Trading Places.  Didn't know any better so we use them, as there is no cost to belong,  and have been very happy with all that we have done with them.  They have a lot of Mexico, Calif, and Hawaii places to trade for.  The fees are a little cheaper and can bank for 2 years with them.  Give them a try


----------



## SherryS (Sep 10, 2005)

We have used them for 2 trades recently, and are very pleased with results.  First was exchange into Maui Schooner 2 BR last Feb.  Next summer have a week in SF at Inn at the Opera.  Also used one of their Instant Exchange Vouchers for a 1BR unit on Kauai for a great price.  Definitely will used them again!


----------

